# PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?



## Einer von Vielen (17. März 2010)

*PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Hallo,
Ich möchte meine PS2 an meinem PC-Monitor anschließen.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das geht. Mein Monitor hat einen VGA, einen DVI und einen HDMI Anschluss.
Gibt es passende Adapter (auf Amazon gibt es Scart/AV to VGA Adapter, aber ich habe keinen Plan, ob die auch funktionieren), damit ich mit meiner Konsole am Monitor zocken und extra Lautsprecher anschließen kann?

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## mattinator (17. März 2010)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber der Bewerter hat wohl auch genau Deine Funktion getestet: Scart HDMI Konverter Converter Adapter Wandler: Amazon.de: Elektronik . Würde ich wegen der besseren Bildqualität auf jeden Fall der Variante Scart-VGA vorziehen.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (18. März 2010)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr als 20€ ausgeben, aber trotzdem danke!
Es geht mir eigentlich nicht um die Bildqualtität, denn dafür habe ich meinen PC! Ich will eigentlich nur die Zeit überbrücken, in der mein PC weg ist...
Ich habe das hier gefunden, aber funktioniert das wirklich??
http://www.amazon.de/Geniatech-Comp...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1268913773&sr=8-6


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2010)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Muss mal dumm fragen, da ich keine Konsole habe: was für ein Video-Kabel / -Stecker ist an der PS2 ?
Der Geniatech Composite S-Video zu VGA Konverter TV Tuner ist wohl doch etwas überdimensioniert, da Du ja wohl keinen TV-Tuner brauchst und mit der PS2 auch nur eine Auflösung bis 1280 x 1024 hast. Funktionieren sollte es für Deine Nutzung schon. Übrigens gibt es das Gerät auch bei Amazon noch etwas billiger: TV-Box TV schauen im Monitor ohne PC VGA Konverter: Amazon.de: Elektronik .
Allerdings würde ich Dir dann eher diesen Konverter empfehlen, da stimmt die Hersteller-Beschreibung mit Deinen Anforderungen überein: Video zu VGA/SVGA/XGA/SXGA Konverter V2V: Amazon.de: Elektronik . Evtl. brauchst Du noch einen Adapter von dem Bildschirmkabel der PS2 auf Composite oder S-Video.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (18. März 2010)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Die PS2 hat ganz normale AV-Kabel (die drei Klinkenstecker).
Den TV-Tuner fand ich ganz praktisch, weil ich dann auch auf meinem Zimmer glotzen könnte, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Heute Mittag haben die (der mit TV und der ohne) irgendwie auch noch  so ziemlich gleich viel gekostet. 
Wird das Bild dann aber nicht verzerrt, wenn ich die Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln habe?? Denn ich habe Breitbild und das ist ja keins.


----------



## mattinator (18. März 2010)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Wird das Bild dann aber nicht verzerrt, wenn ich die Auflösung von 1280x1024 Pixeln habe?? Denn ich habe Breitbild und das ist ja keins.



Müstest Du am Monitor einstellen können, ob er auf die volle Größe (asymmetrisch) zoomen oder die originale Größe darstellen (Balken links und rechts) soll.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (7. April 2010)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Die Box Geniatech Composite S-Video zu VGA Konverter TV Tuner: Amazon.de: Elektronik kam am Samstag an und ich konnte sie jetzt schon mit FF VII: DoC, GoW 2 und Worms: Mayhem ausführlich testen. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei, auch wenn ich nicht den vollen Monitor habe (max. 1680x1200). Die Bildqualität ist auch besser als am Fernseher.


----------



## Carloulm (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: PS2 an PC-Monitor anschließen, geht das?*

Der Adapter ist voll gut dafür. Habe ich auch gemacht und läuft super. Auch mit Breitbild. Und es ist total preiswert.
Hier ist der Link: http://www.amazon.de/S-Video-Ausgang-Adapter-Kabel-Konverter/dp/B004U858RS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ce_4

Gruß CU


----------

